# Uses for old Satellite Dish?



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

Neighbor works for TV satellite company. He has dozens of old "dishes" in his back yard. What can one do with an old Satellite Dish? Thx.


----------



## bachelorb (Oct 4, 2005)

put it over a hayring to keep the hay dry


----------



## Twogun (Jan 31, 2006)

Depending on how large they are: make bird baths or if you have an environment where "good bugs" like to hang out, use them as waterers.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Coolest thing I ever saw done with those old dishes was to use them as the roofs of screened gazebos. Makes me wish I could find a few big ones free!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I used a 10 ft one to make a roof for a dog kennel


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

A friend put light bulbs in one and uses it as a brooder. 

Another friend made a backyard pond out of one.

I think there was a thread about this a while back. It had some good ideas. http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=127981&highlight=satalite


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=127981&highlight=Satellite+Dish

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=175489&highlight=Satellite+Dish

here are links to two other conversations about old dishes that have re-purposed


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been looking for one of the big 8 to 10 foot ones to make a solar concentrator with. Line it with reflective foil, make a mount to aim it, and it should be able to melt aluminum.


----------



## Triffin (Apr 20, 2005)

*
Line it with reflective foil, make a mount to aim it, and it should be able to melt aluminum.
*

Or .. how about hot water for space heating or in house use ??
Steam for a small generator ??

I'm sure I'm nuts, but I'd like to weld four together at right
angles to another and make a giant anemometer as a verical
axis wind turbine ..


Triff ..


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

Great ideas! We already have one old small dish and now plan to ask the neighbor to swap another! Thanks


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a large old white one, filled the holes with liquid nails, turned it upside down, and it is a watering trough for the critters and it has fish in it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our big one is aluminum mesh. Don't think it would hold anything. One of our neighbors lined his with moss, filled it with potting soil, and it's a beautiful raised flower bed.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

We donated our to our high school - the physics teacher allows his students to tinker and is always looking for items of use.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Rose, It will hold a vine.


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

as much as people spend on tv it shame you dont use them what they are good for. i still use my cband system and only pay 7.59 a month for my 20 or so channels. www.sykvison.com to see the package


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

the smaller ones would make a dandy tin foil hat


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Mike3367 - I tried the link for skyvision and received "page not found"... Is that the correct link?? When I got my place here on the hilltop, I inherited a large satellite dish and would like to maybe put it to use. Otherwise, I get 2-3 channels ok, then 3 really fuzzy channels over the air using an outside broadcast antenna.

Otherwise, I may get around to using it for an amateur "ham" radio experiment using microwaves to communicate with ham satellites and maybe bounce signals off the moon. Yes Ham Radio allows you to do that, with a higher class license....
Dave KK6ZY


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.skyvision.com/programming/digital.html try here direct link to there programming


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

How 'bout some free stuff..

http://www.whitesprings.tv/


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

free is nice you can get american life network at x4 99 west channel 603 for free
it plays lots of old stuff lots of black and white shoes from the 60's. with a dish mover and cband/kuband lnb on a cband system will get you lots of free stuff just have to look for it. there lots of web pages for back hauls and sports feeds that are in the clear if you just search for them


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

mike3367 - Thanks for the correct link. I may just have to see about getting a receiver and positioner for the huge dish behind the house.... 
Thanks again/ Dave KK6ZY


----------



## e.alleg (Jan 13, 2006)

separate the aluminum and trade it in at your local scrap yard for a pocket full of dollars.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I saw one where a man had filled it with soil and planted salad greens in it. It had a big sign by it saying that it was his "salad bowl"


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I wish I still had that old satellite dish my brother brought home that I ended up inheriting. It was another of his "projects" that never went anywhere but it would have made a great roof for a livestock shelter. It was the solid sheet metal type and about ten, maybe twelve feet wide as I recall. 

.....Alan.


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

These are all great ideas! Thank you!


----------

